# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 03:27)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 12:46)

*27.7ºC
*
Mínima: *14.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 13:49)

*30.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 14:46)

*34ºC*, que assador!!!
Oficialmente o dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui tenho 34,4ºC e 27%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

Boas ...acabou-se o verão e já metidos no meio do inferno ,com estes dias todos seguidos de inferno ,nem daqui a quinze dias a temperatura volta ao normal dentro de casa como ultimos tempos ,daqui para a frente é so bater recordes ,com 38.3ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Ago 2018 às 16:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...acabou-se o verão e já metidos no meio do inferno ,com estes dias todos seguidos de inferno ,nem daqui a quinze dias a temperatura volta ao normal dentro de casa como ultimos tempos ,daqui para a frente é so bater recordes ,com 38.3ºC.



Qual é o recorde absoluto de C. Branco? Ainda é de 42.4ºC?


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 16:21)

*35.7ºC  *


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 17:48)

*36ºC,* temperatura praticamente estagnada.
Máxima(até ao momento): *36.2ºC*


----------



## Norther (1 Ago 2018 às 18:08)

Neste momento registo 38,6°C a minima foi de 16,9°C


----------



## Aspvl (1 Ago 2018 às 18:13)

Cheguei há pouco a Viseu depois de uma viagem de expresso. Estive a acompanhar a temperatura que aparece no pequenino écran dentro do autocarro. Comecei a viagem com 30°C em Lisboa. A temperatura foi subindo devagarinho, atingindo os 35°C perto de Mira d’Aire. A partir daí foi descendo sempre, atingindo os 28°C perto de Coimbra. Assim que entrei no IP3 começou a subir novamente, atingindo os 36°C um pouco antes de Viseu.

Vale o que vale, mas é interessante acompanhar estas variações 

Durante a próxima semana estarei perto de Sátão, mas só poderei fazer registos qualitativos. Veremos o que nos espera!

NOTA: O IPMA actualizou a sua previsão descritiva e inclui agora a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada nas zonas do interior norte durante a tarde de sexta-feira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2018 às 18:32)

Boas ...perigoso lá fora ,com 38.4ºC...desde as 10h que nem um pé lá fora .


----------



## Cesar (1 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

Dia algo quente por aqui, a mim preocupa me as trovoadas secas que podem ocorrer.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

Temperatura em clara queda já, a máxima manteve-se inalterada!!
*34.6ºC

Viseu(aeródromo) *foi aos* 33.7ºC, *felizmente aquém do projetado pelo ipma(35ºC).


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

Lamego 
Céu limpo 
Muito calor 
35°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (1 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

Felizmente está a entrar uma brisa de NW que já se faz sentir.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2018 às 20:02)

A máxima por aqui foi de 36,3°C, este um dia insuportável a partir do fim da manhã


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 20:05)

dahon disse:


> Felizmente está a entrar uma brisa de NW que já se faz sentir.



Já vai  nos *29.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Boas ...hoje nem brisa nem  meia brisa ...só agora é pus a cabeça de fora ...muito pornografico ainda ,com 32.2ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> muito *pornografico* ainda


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

*25.7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2018 às 21:58)

Em Várzea da Serra a máxima foi de 29,6ºC.
A ver se amanhã supera fonalmente 30ºC. 

Por agora, 19,9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
Lamego .na rua não corre vento, nem brisa ....nada ...
Está quente , abafado 
26°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 22:41)

Já em descida 
24°C
Brisa a correr 
Até que enfim !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2018 às 23:20)

Boas ...nada se mexe ,nem o mercúrio se mexe ,ainda com 31.0ºC ...tudo fechado por casa.

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 38.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 23:51)

Ainda *23.7ºC*, em descida lenta na última hora, corre uma brisa.


----------



## Aspvl (2 Ago 2018 às 00:31)

Que bela noite aqui por Ferreira de Aves. A Lua está linda, grande e amarela! 
As casas ainda estão bastante abafadas contudo...


----------



## Cesar (2 Ago 2018 às 09:09)

O dia começou com tons de poeiras em suspensão, agora o vento começa a soprar algo forte.


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia 
Lamego 
Algumas poeiras em suspensão 
27°C atual 
Já calor !












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 10:21)

29°C
Isto hoje vai ferver ....
Nos claustros da Sé está mais fresco ...











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 10:29)

Fotos magníficas amigo, boas férias mais uma vez!





joselamego disse:


> 29°C
> Isto hoje vai ferver ....
> Nós claustros da Sé está mais fresco ...
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 10:35)

*28.8ºC*
Já se notam bem as poeiras no ar!!!!

Mínima:* 20.7ºC *(1ª noite tropical do ano)
No aeródromo não baixou dos 23.8ºC durante a noite


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 12:10)

*32.7ºC

*
Durante a madrugada já esteve a arder para os lados de Alcafache/Tibaldinho!!

Máximas e mínimas de ontem aqui na zona (ipma e wunderground):

Nelas:* 37.2ºC* / *13.2ºC*
Vouzela: 37.1ºC / 13.9ºC
Tondela: 36.9ºC / 13.8ºC
Viseu: 36.5ºC / 13.5ºC
Vila Boa, Sátão: 35.7ºC / 15.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2018 às 12:23)

Boas ...a primeira noite já passou,não baixou dos 26.0ºC ,sol doentio e mais um dia de inferno ,com 36.4ºC e ar mais do quente .


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

*34.6ºC*


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

*36.4ºC*, ainda não abrandou nadinha, o ritmo de subida da temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

Boas ...no mais profundo do inferno ,com 39.1ºC,já passou pela máxima de ontem .


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

Eu não sei qual a fiabilidade ou precisão destas estações mas as duas marcam mais ou menos a mesma temperatura.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

*38.3ºC !!!*



dahon disse:


> Eu não sei qual a fiabilidade ou precisão destas estações mas as duas marcam mais ou menos a mesma temperatura.



Estão as duas mal colocadas, apenas as uso como referência para as mínimas e para valores de precipitação.
A de Póvoa de Sobrinhos até costumava ser basbtente fiável, mas a partir do momento que atingiu os 50ºC o ano passado....
Ontem tiveram exatamente a mesma máxima, 38.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

*39.5ºC*, sai-se à rua 10 segundos e parece que se entra num forno, extremamente opressivo!!!!!
Acho que os 40.7ºC da estação do ipma de Viseu(cidade) caem já hoje.

Os valores dessas estações acabam por não estar longe da realidade, de qualquer maneira!!!


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

33,7ºC em minha casa e primeira mínima tropical do ano: 20,1ºC.

35,6ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## Candy (2 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

Querem saber onde fica o paraiso?
Vão ao site do ipma e cusquem as temperaturas no mapa de estações online.

Peniche, pois está claro!


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

Nickname disse:


> *39.5ºC*, sai-se à rua 10 segundos e parece que se entra num forno, extremamente opressivo!!!!!
> Acho que os 40.7ºC da estação do ipma de Viseu(cidade) caem já hoje.
> 
> Os valores dessas estações acabam por não estar longe da realidade, de qualquer maneira!!!


Tendo em conta a teoria dos 3ºC quando actualizar a informação das 14h UTC(15h) Viseu cidade terá 39.6ºC.

Edit Errei por 0.4ºC.
Viseu Cidade ás 15h 39.2ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

joselamego disse:


> 29°C
> Isto hoje vai ferver ....
> Nos claustros da Sé está mais fresco ...
> 
> ...


Que lindas fotos! Parabéns José!


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

*39.7ºC*, depois de muito tempo entre os 39.4/39.6



dahon disse:


> Tendo em conta a teoria dos 3ºC quando actualizar a informação das 14h UTC(15h) Viseu cidade terá 39,6ºC.


39.2ºC às 15h, lembro-me que no dia dos 40.7ºC, a máxima horária mais alta tinha sido de 39.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Lamego :
Sol doentio 
Particulas de pó 
38,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

Boas ...mais perto do inferno ,40.5ºC .


----------



## keipha (2 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

Vale o que vale, mas eu aqui já vou nos 40.3°C. está o inferno lá fora. Tudo fechado em casa e AC a bufar friiiio

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mais perto do inferno ,40.5ºC .



Quase a atingir a máxima absoluta no IPMA:

C.Branco: 41,6 (01-08-2003)


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

*40ºC*
Máxima até ao momento: *40.2ºC
*


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 17:11)

Lamego 
39°C
A máxima de hoje 
Céu com partículas de poeiras 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (2 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

Boas.
35.7°C com poeiras e mais poeiras...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2018 às 17:24)

Só agora é que reparei que existe aviso amarelo para a ocorrência de trovoadas para amanhã à tarde em Viseu. 
É muito provável que sejam secas e se assim for pode ser muito complicado, pois temos sempre as ignições e o vento associado.


----------



## Norther (2 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

Bajorious disse:


> Boas.
> 35.7°C com poeiras e mais poeiras...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk




Boas, em que zona estas? Acho essa temperatura muito baixa!
Aqui no Tortosendo a minha estação agora marca 40,4°C


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

Peso da régua 
41,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

Bem.. Está um bafo lá fora, vai lá vai! 41 graus na estação IPMA.

Acho que fico a trabalhar mais um pouco, a ver se acalma!

Já na hora de almoço, quando peguei no carro, tive de o conduzir "à Toy", não se podia pegar no volante com as mãos!


----------



## Norther (2 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Norther disse:


> Boas, em que zona estas? Acho essa temperatura muito baixa!
> Aqui no Tortosendo a minha estação agora marca 40,4°C






Ja vi que foi através da estação do meteo estrela, a estação é mais sombria, numa encosta virada a norte, deve ser por isso.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

*39.2ºC*
Já corre uma brisa!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

Boas ...hora bem perigosa lá fora ...bafo é mesmo para de derreter ,com 40.8ºC.


----------



## baojoao (2 Ago 2018 às 18:22)

Por volta das 17:00 estavam 41.6 ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

*37.7ºC
*
Extremos do dia:
*40.2ºC/20.7ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (2 Ago 2018 às 19:19)

Norther disse:


> Boas, em que zona estas? Acho essa temperatura muito baixa!
> Aqui no Tortosendo a minha estação agora marca 40,4°C


Na zona do Jardim Público. A minha medição é feita com um sensor Bresser e à sombra. Só apanha sol directo nas primeiras horas da manhã. Marca agora 33.9°C. A poente tenho um Auriol, esse sim ao sol agora e marca 38,2°C. Obviamente a diferença também depende das duas marcas de sensores. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem.. Está um bafo lá fora, vai lá vai! 41 graus na estação IPMA.
> 
> Acho que fico a trabalhar mais um pouco, a ver se acalma!
> 
> Já na hora de almoço, quando peguei no carro, *tive de o conduzir "à Toy"*, não se podia pegar no volante com as mãos!



O que  eu me ri ao ler isso, de facto foi um momento surreal da televisão portuguesa. 

Indo ao que interessa, faço ideia a brasa na zona onde passa o Tejo...


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

O dia com a temperatura mais alta que já senti nos meus modestos 22 anos de vida: máxima de 40,2ºC
O ambiente abafado e quase sem vento a não ser uma brisa quente e tímida, e o céu branco de poeira faz-me mais sentir em Casablanca que Viseu, que horror...


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

*34.2ºC
*
O valor máximo no aeródromo foi de *38.5ºC*, dentro dos 39ºC previstos pelo ipma


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

Boas ,parece que estou a viver noutro planeta ,isto é pior que o ano 2003 ,só que esse ano andava tudo arder,com 37.9ºC e deve estar um sufoco lá fora .


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

*32.7ºC*, mas parecem estar mais, ar muito abafado.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Ago 2018 às 21:02)

32.0°C. Abafado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

*30ºC*


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

*28.8ºC*, a temperatura exterior finalmente iguala a do meu quarto.

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca nem num dia como hoje chegou aos 35ºC, belo clima que a aldeia tem!!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3


----------



## Norther (2 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

Por aqui 30,9ºC sem vento, bafoooo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2018 às 23:02)

Boas ...mais uma noite de inferno ,lá fora ainda com uma temperatura pornográfica ,com 33.6ºC e tudo deita bafo quente.

Dados de hoje 26.0ºC / 41.1ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Lamego
> Algumas poeiras em suspensão
> 27°C atual
> ...


Que bela sombra dão essas tílias! Ao menos isso, e os claustros da Sé!


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Que bela sombra dão essas tílias! Ao menos isso, e os claustros da Sé!


Olá João ,
Só mesmo debaixo das Tílias ou dos claustros da sé, é que se estava bem !
Abraço  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (2 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

Bem. Que dia. Hoje obtive o magnífico registo de 41.3°C. que me recorde assim de repente, foi o mais alto que me lembre na minha estação. Um calor verdadeiramente pornográfico 

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (2 Ago 2018 às 23:55)

Por Ferreira de Aves o dia foi muito quente, mas o que se nota mesmo é o aquecimento das casas... Praticamente impossível dormir com este calor. As osgas aproveitam também para sair e popular as paredes das casas.

Dia também marcado por poeira.
Amanhã espero um dia ainda mais quente e talvez uma trovoada.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Ago 2018 às 00:23)

Boas sigo com 24.5 e 60 / de humidade , pela Serra dia bem quente com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 38 e os 40 valeu o vento.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 00:42)

*27.4ºC,* depois de já ter descido aos 26.1ºC.
Os pavimentos das varandas ainda estão bem quentes!!!
_*
Nelas*_ tem mesmo novo recorde de temperatura máxima pelos vistos, *41.3ºC *(que deve durar um dia...)


----------



## Bajorious (3 Ago 2018 às 01:06)

Boas. Sigo ainda com 30.7°C / <20%hr. Leve brisa mas de ar quente.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (3 Ago 2018 às 05:54)

Nickname disse:


> *27.4ºC,* depois de já ter descido aos 26.1ºC.
> Os pavimentos das varandas ainda estão bem quentes!!!
> _*
> Nelas*_ tem mesmo novo recorde de temperatura máxima pelos vistos, *41.3ºC *(que deve durar um dia...)



Pois, eu ontem fui aos 41,6 ºC. À meia noite estavam 30ºC. Agora estão 23.8 ºC


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 09:32)

*30.8ºC*
Muitas poeiras, o Sol está com dificuldade em perfurar!!!

Mínima: *24ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2018 às 09:57)

Boas ...é sempre  noite e de dia ,mais um dia a descer hás profundezas do inferno ,com 32.7ºC e o bafo aumentar  .


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

*31,2ºC *neste momento em Várzea da Serra. 
Depois de uma mínima de 18,8ºC.

Ontem a máxima foi de 34,8ºC.

A estação na *Torre*, do meteoestrela, segue com *26,3ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 11:25)

*34.5ºC
*
Extremos de ontem  na estação do ipma na cidade:
* 40.6ºC/17.6ºC*


----------



## Aspvl (3 Ago 2018 às 11:42)

Noite absolutamente horrível aqui por Ferreira de Aves...

Acordei cedo e às 6h20 estava a abrir todas as janelas de casa. Às 9h00 fechei tudo e dentro de casa ainda se vai aguentando. O calor fica lá fora! 

Novamente, céu de tons amarelados com alguns fiapos de nuvens a aparecerem nos últimos minutos.


----------



## jPdF (3 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Sátão, 11h45 - 35,9ºC

Cheira-me que alguns recordes absolutos de ontem, possam vir a cair hoje novamente.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

*36.4ºC
*


jPdF disse:


> Sátão, 11h45 - 35,9ºC
> 
> Cheira-me que alguns recordes absolutos de ontem, possam vir a cair hoje novamente.



Aqui na região acho que hoje caiu tudo o que há para cair!!!!

Tanto Viseu como Nelas seguiam já com 35ºC às 11h


----------



## excalibas (3 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

Na imagem de satélite ainda é bem visível a poeira que mudou a cor do por do sol para castanho...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Quase parecia que estava a ver o pôr do sol em Marte...


----------



## Bajorious (3 Ago 2018 às 12:53)

Boas.
35.1°C com o céu totalmente branco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 12:54)

AnDré disse:


> *31,2ºC *neste momento em Várzea da Serra.
> Depois de uma mínima de 18,8ºC.
> 
> Ontem a máxima foi de 34,8ºC.
> ...



Estive a ver agora os dados do meteoestrela e não deixa de ser impressionante, *a 1906m de altitude* a temperatura actual é de *+26,8ºC* e já esteve nos *+27,9ºC*!


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

*37.7ºC / 100 F
*
Viseu(cidade)* 39.5ºC* às 13h, a apenas 3 décimas da máxima horária de ontem.


----------



## Aspvl (3 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Por aqui, com um termómetro de mercúrio, à sombra, estão 37,6°C.

Edit (14h42): 41,0°C ! O ar até queima ao entrar pelo nariz


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 13:59)

*39.8ºC*


----------



## pedro303 (3 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

Em pascoal Viseu em casa da minha mãe 39.5. sensor a norte, nunca o vi marcar tanto. Deve chegar aos 40...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (3 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

Por aqui, perto do centro da Vila do Tortosendo, a minha estação marca 39,0ºC, ontem chegou aos 41,0ºC pelas 17h, veremos se hoje...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

Mais um dia insuportável, já com 39,5°C


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2018 às 14:31)

A poeira é tal que mal se vê o sol. Não sei se é por causa disso mas hoje o calor, ou melhor, a sensação térmica é mais suportável. 
E a palavra chave é mesmo suportável porque continua a ser horrível.


----------



## baojoao (3 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Já sigo com 41,6 ºC, extamente o máximo de ontem. Por isso deverá sair novo recorde na estação de Nelas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

Boas ...já no inferno ,com 41.4ºC .


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

Viseu-IPMA:

- Ontem 13 UTC:..... 38,2 ºC
- Hoje 13 UTC:......... *41,0 ºC*


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

*40.1ºC*



dahon disse:


> A poeira é tal que mal se vê o sol. Não sei se é por causa disso mas hoje o calor, ou melhor, a sensação térmica é mais suportável.
> E a palavra chave é mesmo suportável porque continua a ser horrível.




Por acaso ao bocado fui ao lixo, mesmo para sentir o calor na pele, e não está tão mau quanto pensava.
Já se ouve qualquer coisa (trovões) ou é impressão minha??


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Pek disse:


> Viseu-IPMA:
> 
> - Ontem 13 UTC:..... 38,2 ºC
> - Hoje 13 UTC:......... *41,0 ºC*




Não tenho a certeza do recorde da estação de Viseu(cidade), mas se forem os 40.7ºC de 2016, vai cair com estrondo!!


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 15:25)

Vila Real (Cidade)-IPMA:

- Ontem 14 UTC:..... 36,9 ºC
- Hoje 14 UTC:......... *40,4 ºC
*

Fundão-IPMA:

- Ontem 14 UTC:..... 37,7 ºC
- Hoje 14 UTC:......... *41,1 ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Boas ...por aqui já bateu no recorde de 2003 ,nunva vi coisa igual ,com 41.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2018 às 15:39)

dá me ipressão que a poeirada tá cada vez pior.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 15:52)

*40.5ºC*
Céu muito esbranquiçado!!

Máxima(até ao momento): *41.3ºC*

Tenho ouvido muitos helicópteros de um lado para o outro.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

37.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

C. Branco nos *42ºC*, ultrapassando outra vez o recorde absoluto.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

Castelo Branco 42,0 ºC às 15 UTC. Novo recorde para a estação (antigo de 41,6 ºC em 2003).


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

Pek disse:


> Castelo Branco 42,0 ºC às 15 UTC. Novo recorde para a estação (antigo de 41,6 ºC em 2003).


O recorde é de ontem, com 42,2ºC de máxima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

N_Fig disse:


> O recorde é de ontem, com 42,2ºC de máxima.


Hoje com certeza ultrapassado...


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje com certeza ultrapassado...


Bem sei, mas o de 2003 é que já não tem validade alguma de certeza.


----------



## Aspvl (3 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

Parece-me que está a despontar uma célula para os lados de Castelo Branco... SItuação a acompanhar.

Por aqui continua o céu com poeiras e temperatura nos 40,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

Primeira célula, e bem intensa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Primeira célula, e bem intensa.



Em Miranda do Douro também surgiu uma célula... Que m#rd@...


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:47)

Primeira do dia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:49)

Olhando para o perfil vertical de Coruche às 15:30, pode não ser trovoada seca, ao menos isso.


----------



## mhenriques (3 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

ATENÇÃO Castelo branco, ela vai a caminho e promete ser curta e forte!!!


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

Já baixou bem a temperatura, *39.4ºC*, com vento moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Hoje a máxima chegou aos 39,8°C


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2018 às 17:57)

E chove.........
Melhor, está a precipitar lama. Umas pingas de lama.

Edit(18:01) Parou. E com cada coisa. Ver chover com quase 40ºC é novo para mim.


----------



## Norther (3 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Hoje a máxima subiu um pouco, 41,9°C, ontem 41,0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

Boas ...isto lá fora está uma aberração ,com 41.3ºC .


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2018 às 19:07)

Ainda 36ºC no meu sensor, com uma máxima de 38ºC. Na estação do IPMA terá ficado perto do recorde. 

Esta tarde.






Para comparar com um dia de maio.





Ou no primeiro de março.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

*33.8ºC*


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

É possível que já tenha ocorrido um _downburst_. Para se ter uma melhor ideia é preciso esperar por mais algumas imagens.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 19:36)

Não houve qualquer assinatura no radar que correspondesse a um downburst nessa zona, para além disso é completamente _out there_ tentar ver um downburst numa imagem de satélite de tão baixa resolução.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Ago 2018 às 20:11)

35.1°C novamente com brisa de ar seco e quente.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2018 às 20:15)

Novo valor máximo aqui na estação de Bragança IPMA: 39,7ºC, o anterior era de 39,5ºC de 12 de agosto de 2003.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 20:29)

*32ºC*
Ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

Boas ...aberração a estas temperaturas continua ,só agora é que fui há rua não se pode ,hoje algum vento WNW mas muito quente,com 36.4ºC .


----------



## Paulo H (3 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

Por acaso até caíram umas pingas grossas em C. Branco, mas tal era o calor que o chão secava instantâneamente.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Ago 2018 às 21:55)

Boas hoje pela serra e aos 1100 mts pelas 12.30 o termómetro marcava 36 a esta hora   sigo com 27.5. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

Boas ...está tudo a ferver ainda isto é pior que viver no deserto...por isso chama-se deserto ,com 34.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 26.3ºC / 42.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 22:47)

*28.7ºC*


----------



## Zoelae (3 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

Na minha aldeia a Tª *máxima *foi* 38,7º C*.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Ago 2018 às 23:52)

Boas. Actuais 33.8°C com brisa morna. Abafado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (3 Ago 2018 às 23:56)

Está absolutamente impossível de dormir...

Na rua até se está bastante bem, mas as casas estão mesmo muito abafadas.

Só pessoas com A/C podem gostar deste calor...!


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 00:01)

Aspvl disse:


> Está absolutamente impossível de dormir...
> 
> Na rua até se está bastante bem, mas as casas estão mesmo muito abafadas.
> 
> Só pessoas com A/C podem gostar deste calor...!



Sei bem do que falas, 32.4ºC, como conseguir dormir com essa temperatura dentro de casa??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 00:05)

Boas ...por aqui o dia começa...com uns pornográficos 33.8ºC .


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 01:07)

Aspvl disse:


> Está absolutamente impossível de dormir...
> 
> Na rua até se está bastante bem, mas as casas estão mesmo muito abafadas.
> 
> Só pessoas com A/C podem gostar deste calor...!



Mas, então, não gostam mesmo de calor, gostam é de AC!


----------



## Fil (4 Ago 2018 às 01:36)

Em minha casa registei 37,5ºC, que é a máxima absoluta.

Neste momento 24,2ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Ago 2018 às 09:05)

Noite fresca, casa abafada!

Janelas mais uma vez abertas desde as 6h30. Daqui a um pouco vou fechar tudo.

Hoje, pelo menos para aqui, deve avizinhar-se um dia igual ao de ontem.

Também já recebi um SMS da ANPC informando do risco de incêndio extremo no distrito de Viseu.


----------



## Serrano (4 Ago 2018 às 11:00)

Ambiente quente no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 27.6°C.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2018 às 11:35)

Aspvl disse:


> Noite fresca, casa abafada!
> 
> Janelas mais uma vez abertas desde as 6h30. Daqui a um pouco vou fechar tudo.
> 
> ...




Também recebi, referia também os distritos de Guarda e Bragança.

Hoje a noite foi menos quente, mínima de* 22.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 12:00)

Boas ...mais um dia de terror e infernal ,a miníma não baixou dos 30.3ºC,nunca vi coisa igual ,lá fora com 38.7ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2018 às 13:45)

*38.4ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 14:05)

Alguém sabe qual é o máximo absoluto registado em Viseu Cidade?


----------



## baojoao (4 Ago 2018 às 14:05)

Sigo com 39,5ºC. Ontem registei 43,2 ºC.
OFF TOPIC: Antes dava para ir ao site do ipma e escolher a estação de Nelas e ver as temperaturas dos dias anteriores. Desde que o site mudou, não encontro isso. Sou eu que estou cego, ou deixou de estar no site?


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 14:07)

baojoao disse:


> Sigo com 39,5ºC. Ontem registei 43,2 ºC.
> OFF TOPIC: Antes dava para ir ao site do ipma e escolher a estação de Nelas e ver as temperaturas dos dias anteriores. Desde que o site mudou, não encontro isso. Sou eu que estou cego, ou deixou de estar no site?


A estação de Nelas está no site, mas não sei se foi isso que perguntaste...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é o máximo absoluto registado em Viseu Cidade?


39,4
24-07-1995

De acordo com o site do IPMA, mas é uma estação recente (1991) quando comparada com a do Aeródromo que tem um máximo de 44 a 6/8/1932


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

baojoao disse:


> Sigo com 39,5ºC. Ontem registei 43,2 ºC.
> OFF TOPIC: Antes dava para ir ao site do ipma e escolher a estação de Nelas e ver as temperaturas dos dias anteriores. Desde que o site mudou, não encontro isso. Sou eu que estou cego, ou deixou de estar no site?


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Nelas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

Pedro disse:


> 39,4
> 24-07-1995
> 
> De acordo com o site do IPMA, mas é uma estação recente (1991) quando comparada com a do Aeródromo que tem um máximo de 44 a 6/8/1932



Muito obrigada! Então ontem foi à vida. 41,9.
Em 1932 ainda não sofria com o calor!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

Boas ...o povo no seu melhor na praia,já alguns dias CMTV e companhias, a fazer reportagens nas prais de norte a sul,quando dizem que estão 35/40  e o povo não larga a praia...trinta já é em demasia,esta gente não devem gostar deles próprios,é tão bonito chegar há terra...vens todo bronzeado,foste para a praia,depois alguns dizem que têm azar na vida...enfim .

Por aqui o inferno já atacar em força ,sufoco lá fora e sol doentio,com 41.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

Boas. Actuais 37.3°C.
A mínima desta noite foram uns belos 30.3°C...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

39,8°C e 17%HR, as saudades que tenho dos dias seguidos com temperaturas negativas....


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

*39.1ºC*
Já esteve em* 39.8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Aqui prossegue nos 39.7ºC e sem vontade de subida, o vento rodou para o quadrante Oeste. Veremos se bate os 40.0ºC de ontem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

Aí estão novamente os 40.0ºC


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

1º trovão à segundos, e continua!


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 16:11)

E caiem uns pingos grossos espaçados!


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 16:12)

É granizo


----------



## jPdF (4 Ago 2018 às 16:16)

Sátão, 40.2 °C
cumulonimbus a SE

Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Vento forte!


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

Continua a chover e a temperatura desceu dos 42,7º C para os 36,2º Celsius.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

Boas...passei pelas brasas ,ao passar por aqui fiquei alertado que já andam por ai uns nuvens a fazer e a fazer sombra ,inferno continua lá fora ,com 41.1ºC .


----------



## meko60 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...passei pelas brasas ,ao passar por aqui fiquei alertado que já andam por ai uns nuvens a fazer e a fazer sombra ,inferno continua lá fora ,com 41.1ºC .


Inferno com 41,1.....? aqui tenho 42,7ºC


----------



## Aspvl (4 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

No meio da poeira vê-se com dificuldade a célula que se formou ao pé de Gouveia.

Parece que não tem muita força e que já se está a dissipar.


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 17:16)

O evento já acabou. Pelo menos deu para baixar a temperatura!


----------



## meko60 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:32)

JCARL disse:


> O evento já acabou. Pelo menos deu para baixar a temperatura!


 Qual o valor que tens agora?


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:24)

Vim de Espinho para Vila velha do rodao só para ver estas celulas intensas. Estao 44°C aqui nos arredores de Vila Velha do Rodao










Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Troveja por Castelo Branco e aguaceiro moderado muito calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 18:31)

meko60 disse:


> Inferno com 41,1.....? aqui tenho 42,7ºC


A minha tambem chegou aos 42.7ºC ...menos uma décima em relação há de ontem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

Boas  ...tudo ao mesmo tempo ,de iniçio era um bafo,agora já se nota o ar mais  fresco ,com 36.8ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:45)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes, acompanhado de chuva e trovoada a 3kms de castelo branco

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

Granizo enorme agora mesmo

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Agora a 3kms de castelo branco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

meko60 disse:


> Qual o valor que tens agora?


A temperatura era 33,2 º C


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:02)

Agora no mcdonalds de castelo branco, granizo a cair






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2018 às 20:05)

*32ºC*
Máxima: *40.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Boas ...depois da chuvada de algumas hora atrás,o bafo continua ,tudo a ferver ainda ,com 32.6ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

Bem, já estou em Espinho, a viagem Castelo Branco- Espinho demorou menos de 2 horas. parece que é longe, mas é bem perto.  Na caçada de hoje percorrei 490kms e agora relativamente ao que vi, rajadas de vento fortes, antes da chuva e granizo, na minha opinião era um downburst, pois as árvores dobravam-se com a força do vento(eucaliptos). A temperatura antes da chegada estava 44ºC e de repente baixou 20ºC, ficando nos 24ºC. Quando ia embora à medida que fugia de Castelo Branco a temperatura voltou aos 40ºC. Valeu a pena a aventura, estradas muito boas, tenho orgulho das pessoas que vivem em Castelo Branco, mobilidade é excelente.

Daqui a pouco vou meter umas fotos aqui no fórum, só para termos mais conteúdo do evento eheh. Só houveram duas células hoje, na zona de Évora e Castelo Branco, a meu ver pelas imagens a mais forte foi de Castelo Branco, o que acham?

Até já


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

*QUARTA ETAPA DA VOLTA A PORTUGAL SEM PASSAGEM PELA TORRE*







Atendendo às altas temperaturas que continuam a registar-se.

A quarta etapa da Volta a Portugal, que se diputa no domingo, não vai passar na Torre, devido às condições climatéricas e para defender os atletas, anunciou este sábado a organização.


Em comunicado, a organização refere que, "atendendo às altas temperaturas que continuam a registar-se e aos elevados níveis de cansaço do pelotão provocados pelo calor", foi decidido "reduzir o índice de dificuldade da etapa 'rainha', eliminando 27 quilómetros".

https://www.record.pt/modalidades/c...lhe/quarta-etapa-sem-passagem-pela-torre.html


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Boas 27.9, e não. Baixa 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

*29.5ºC*
Hoje está com mais dificuldade em descer.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *QUARTA ETAPA DA VOLTA A PORTUGAL SEM PASSAGEM PELA TORRE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fez-se luz naquelas cabeças! Até que enfim...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 23:02)

Aqui estão as fotos que tirei da célula de Castelo Branco, vista de fora e já por debaixo da célula, espero que gostem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2018 às 23:25)

Boas ...o bafo quente continua ...mais uma noite ,ainda com 31.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 29.8ºC / 42.7ºC  e 1.0mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 23:49)

Pessoal aqui está um mini vídeo que fiz hoje a 3kms de Castelo Branco, quando parei para apreciar este fenómeno da natureza


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 00:36)

Boas ...por aqui o dia começa já com uns 30.9ºC...nunca mais chega o fresco .


----------



## Serrano (5 Ago 2018 às 10:23)

A temperatura máxima no Sarzedo ainda não passou os 37°C, ontem e anteontem. Agora estão 25.7°C e um ambiente abafado para receber a Volta a Portugal.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

Bom dia. Hoje a mínima já foi mais baixa, 28.9°C.

Actual de 32.6°C // 24%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Ago 2018 às 12:13)

Vejam só o que se formou ontem de instabilidade entre Castelo Branco e Faro, incrível. Estava céu limpo e do nada trovoada, vento forte, granizo e chuva.


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2018 às 12:28)




----------



## Bajorious (5 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

35.6°C
Abafado...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Mau tarde ...o inferno ainda presente ,sol doentio e o forno ligado ao máximo ,com 40.2ºC .


----------



## Norther (5 Ago 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Boas ...mais inferno ,com 40.7ºC .


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:37)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 17:39)

Boas ...não desarma ,com 40.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

Boas ....sol doentio e vento de WNW quente...parece lume ,já abaixo dos 40.0ºC ,de momento 39.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

Boas...o circo já começou,andavam a dizer que nunca mais chegava o ,hora ai está o resultado ,é sempre a mesma coisa ,hoje a temperatura a descer devagar,mas o bafo continua ainda ,com 33.6ºC e vento quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

Boas...ainda algum bafo quente ,com 31.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 27.7ºC / 41.1ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (6 Ago 2018 às 00:05)

Boas. 31.6°C // 26%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 00:27)

Boas ...por aqui o dia começa ainda acima do trinta,mas este gajo nunca mais nos larga ,com 30.7ºC .


----------



## Aspvl (6 Ago 2018 às 01:14)

Por Ferreira de Aves, noite incomparável com as anteriores. Algum vento fraco e já bastante refrescante.

Ainda não sei cheguei a casa, mas calculo que ainda não tenha refrescado grande coisa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 09:46)

Boas ...mais um dia inferno nunca mais têm fim ,já com o forno ligado,com 32.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

Boas ....o inferno cá continua ,sol doentio e vento quente ,com 38.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

Boas ...o caldeirão já ferve ,e a saga dos quarenta não nos larga ,com 40.0ºC e vento de SSW a aumentar.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

Por aqui há cerca de uma hora e meia que se começou a sentir um vento fraco "fresco", que desde as 14h30 já fez descer a temperatura de 32,2ºC para os atuais 30,5ºC

edit (15h27): já está novamente a subir, com 31,4....


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2018 às 15:39)

bem mais suportável hoje o tempo, até que enfim, estes 3/4dias foram demais...
ainda quente mas com bastante vento hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Boas ....algum vento de WNW mas ainda muito ,está demorar a chegar cá algum fresco ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Ago 2018 às 20:02)

Já estou em Viseu e tenho uns 'belos' 31°C dentro de casa...


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2018 às 21:26)

*19.2.C*
Finalmente, o fresco chegou!!!!
A máxima ainda foi quente, mas já suportável, *33.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 21:48)

Boas ...finalmente o tão desejado já está presente ...o mais fresco ,com 27.9ºC,já não via uma temperatura destas há muito tempo...a esta hora


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

*17ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2018 às 22:54)

Boas ...já se vai arejando a casa ,foram dias de sufoco em casa ,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Ago 2018 às 07:02)

Céu com algumas nuvens para ne sigo com 14.2

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia, manhã fresca neste momento 16,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2018 às 09:14)

Boas ...finalmente algum sossego ,temperatura já baixou por casa e na rua,com 21.3ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de ontem 23.2ºC / 40.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Regresso à normalidade, *18.6ºC*, céu limpo.

Mínima: *13.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2018 às 11:24)

Boas ...ainda com 26.6ºC,em relação ao que se passou está muito bom ,seis dias seguidos onde é que já ai a esta hora a temperatura...nos trinta e muitos ,assim como hoje é outra vida .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2018 às 12:50)

*24.4ºC*
Nunca esta temperatura pareceu tão fresca!!!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2018 às 12:51)

Boa tarde, sigo com 26,1°C com poucas nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2018 às 12:53)

Vista para Este
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

Boas, continua os 26°C com vento moderado de SW.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Boas ...mais quente ,máxima prevista 32.0ºC...já anda por perto,com 31.6ºC e sol quente...hoje o ar mais limpo .


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

Finalmente de volta aos 20´s, e a mínima foi de 13,3ºC, já deu para tirar 5ºC dentro de casa, menos mal
Por enquanto, a temperatura ainda só passou timidamente os 25ºC, estando estável e com uma brisa fresca, parece um dia perfeito de finais de Maio 


Atuais 25,2ºC e 54%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2018 às 17:46)

Boas  sol quente e já vai correndo algum ar menos quente ,com 31.0ºC...há 24h atrás era mais dez em cima .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

*23.4ºC*, vento fraco a moderado.

Vista para Norte:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

Boas ...a brisa já de volta,já a fazer efeito ...depois de alguns dias fora e longos dias ,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

Boas, corre uma brisa fresca com 20,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2018 às 21:24)

*18.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2018 às 23:03)

Boas...mais fresco ,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2018 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 16,1°C com nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (8 Ago 2018 às 08:37)

Mínima de 7,3C em Várzea da Serra. 
A orvalhada rendeu 0,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2018 às 09:38)

Boas ...sol quente e vai aquecendo ,vento fraco e com 24.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2018 às 11:35)

Amanheceu com nevoeiro, por volta das 10h começou a abrir aos poucos.
Por agora já boas abertas, com *18.8ºC*


Mínima:*13ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

Boas, o nevoeiro subiu, mas ainda tapa o céu, 20,0° de momento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

Boas ...mais quente,algum vento de SWW,com 31.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

Boas, 25,0°C com vento moderado de SW.

Vista para Sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2018 às 19:23)

Boas....hoje a brisa mais presente ,com 25.0ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2018 às 21:15)

Boas, céu já com muita nebulosidade e19,7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Ago 2018 às 06:54)

Céu nublado e 16.1

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia, nevoeiro alto com 16,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2018 às 09:54)

*17ºC
*
Céu pouco nublado, muita nebulosidade ao longe, para Sul.
Mínima:* 12.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2018 às 10:24)

Boas, céu já com algumas abertas e 20,7°C.

Vista para Sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2018 às 13:10)

*23.3ºC*
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2018 às 13:42)

Boas, céu pouco nublado com 26,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

Boas ...noite mais fresca  e a tarde tambem nada quente ,brisa fraca de NWN,com 27.9ºC...casa já mais fresca .

Dados de ontem 18.5ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2018 às 19:27)

Boas ... hoje não chateou ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

Boas...hoje a brisa forte e fresca,boa para varrer o ar   da casa,com 22.0ºC lá fora.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2018 às 23:11)

*15.3ºC*

Máxima: *27.3ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2018 às 06:24)

Bom dia, estão 9,6°C, mínima de 9,5° C e céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2018 às 06:58)

*10.6ºC*
Mínima:* 10.3ºC*

Noite mais fresca do mês até agora, lá fui eu dar uma volta de carro feito maluqiunho!!!!
No Soutulho, aldeiazinha junto ao Rio Pavia, por volta das 6h20 o sensor marcava *6.1ºC*, temperatura mais baixa da minha pequena viagem. (a mais alta foi 13.8ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2018 às 09:53)

Boas ...noite meia fresca com algum vento de NWN,máxima de hoje prevista 34.0ºC ,com 24.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2018 às 10:16)

Nickname disse:


> No Soutulho, aldeiazinha junto ao Rio Pavia, por volta das 6h20 o sensor marcava *6.1ºC*,





Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, estão 9,6°C, mínima de 9,5° C e céu limpo



Mínimas quase Invernais neste tópico!  Se pensarmos que à cerca de uma semana estávamos com temperaturas mínimas acima de 25ºc em quase todo o país , não deixa de ser caricato  Casas já bem refrescadas por ai


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2018 às 10:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mínimas quase Invernais neste tópico!  Se pensarmos que à cerca de uma semana estávamos com temperaturas mínimas acima de 25ºc em quase todo o país , não deixa de ser caricato  Casas já bem refrescadas por ai



Aquela aldeiazinha (5km a Sudoeste de Viseu) tem uma inversão poderosa, passa lá o rio, e desaguam 3 ribeiras num espaço de 1km






As temperatura que eu apanhei mais ou menos, na cidade junto ao rio, estavam 8.8ºC.
Segue sempre este padrão.



E sim, a minha casa já está bem fresca, 22ºC no meu quarto.


----------



## Cesar (10 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

Bom dia, céu limpo com vento moderado, temperatura a subir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Boas...já vai apertando ,com seguimento para os próximos dias ...andava isto tão sossegado ,com 31.7ºC e sol .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

Boas, o termómetro marca 31,1°C, céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2018 às 17:52)

Boas ...continua e sol ,com 32.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

Temperatura em lenta descida, agora com 29,4°C e vento moderado de SW.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2018 às 21:42)

Boas, 21,4°C com algum vento de SW.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:45)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, 21,4°C com algum vento de SW.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk



Boas, 

Tenho curiosidade em saber os teus dados na altura da vaga de calor do início do mês. Quais foram as maximas e mínimas? Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho curiosidade em saber os teus dados na altura da vaga de calor do início do mês. Quais foram as maximas e mínimas? Obrigado


Boas, a máxima foi de 45,2°C e a mínima mais alta foi cerca dos 25°C, mas o mais complicado foi a temperatura dentro de casa que chegou a ser de 30°, um abraço

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, a máxima foi de 45,2°C e a mínima mais alta foi cerca dos 25°C, mas o mais complicado foi a temperatura dentro de casa que chegou a ser de 30°, um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk



Que valores brutais, principalmente a mínima , dado que essa zona à noite arrefece sempre muito.  Obrigado pela resposta.
Abraço.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que valores brutais, principalmente a mínima , dado que essa zona à noite arrefece sempre muito.  Obrigado pela resposta.
> Abraço.


As inversões térmicas têm uma amplitude grande por aqui quando se dão, não foi o caso na outra semana, o ar estava irrespirável tanto dentro como fora de casa, um abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

Boas...brisa fraca e a temperatura ainda em alta ,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2018 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 12,7°C com mínima de 10,9° C e muito sol.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (11 Ago 2018 às 10:48)

20.7°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

Boas, 29,9°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Algumas nuvens altas e 33,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Ago 2018 às 14:54)

Boas. Calor outra vez, com 31.1°C (à sombra).

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

Boas ...está de volta ,com 35.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

Boas ...fim de tarde ainda ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2018 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui ainda 24,0°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia, hoje com nevoeiro cerrado e 13,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (12 Ago 2018 às 10:24)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2018 às 10:34)

Boas ...o gajo já presente ,já com 28.8ºC .

Dados de ontem 22.0ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2018 às 11:30)

Boas, 21,5°C já sem nevoeiro

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

Algumas nuvens altas com 24,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

24,7°C com esta vista para Sul







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2018 às 19:38)

Boas ...mais uma tarde ,algumas nuvens pela tarde e o vento já vai varrendo o ar ,com 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2018 às 21:00)

Boas ...uma boa noite arejada na rua e já vai arejando a casa ,ontem e hoje já fez soar o alarme do  na casa.com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

Boas ...brisa a funcionar ,minima da noite não passou dos 21.7ºC  ,está a passar há história,de momento lá fora 22.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2018 às 22:23)

Boas, o céu está muito nublado, hoje não vai dar para ver a chuva de estrelas, 20,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Boas ...pelo interior já vai fazendo ,com 27.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 20.7ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2018 às 13:50)

Boas ...mais quente já pelo interior ,com 30.4ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

Boa tarde 
Lamego 
Céu limpo 
Serra meadas  / Parque biológico 
25°C















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

Boa tarde, hoje foi uma manhã de nevoeiro, mínima de 18,0°C e máxima de 27,4°C, de momento 26,0°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2018 às 18:22)

Boas ...mais uma tarde ,vento de WNW...já vai descendo,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

Boas ...bem melhor lá fora ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

Boas...vento mais fraco ,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 32.7ºC. .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2018 às 07:33)

Bom dia, céu limpo e mínima de 11,5°C, por agora 12,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

Boas ...parece já cá está novamente instalado ,hoje mais quente...asssim não guesto ,com 33.5ºC e sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2018 às 17:06)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

Boas, 34,1° C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

Boas ...sufoco ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2018 às 21:50)

Boas ...voltamos hás noites ,ainda com 27.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 35.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2018 às 22:26)

Boas, máxima de 36,2°C, por agora mais fresco com 22,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia, está fresco com 13,8°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2018 às 10:46)

Ambiente agradável no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 21.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2018 às 10:54)

Boas ...noite    ... a perder de vista ,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

Boas,  muito calor com 33,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (15 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Algum vento de manha, agora a temperatura a subir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2018 às 12:40)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima a incomodar já  ,sol doentio  ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

Boas, 35,1°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

Boas ...tarde de inferno ,nem se pode ir há rua ,sol doentio e ,com 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2018 às 18:10)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 34.3ºC e vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2018 às 18:31)

Boas, 30,2°C com algum vento de SW, alguma instabilidade visível para leste.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

Assim:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2018 às 21:04)

Boas ...brisa fraca e ainda ferve tudo ,com 28.7ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Boas, sem grande vento e 24,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2018 às 21:59)

Boas...próximos dias é só a ser bomberdeado com ar quente ...vai ser dia de noite ,nunca mais chove ,ainda com 27.2ºC .

Dados  de hoje 22.0ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (16 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

Boas. 25.4°C // 36%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 16,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

Por aqui a temperatura já ronda os 32ºC com algumas nuvens, mais sobre a serra.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

Boas, o nevoeiro dissipou ao meio da manhã, de momento algumas nuvens visíveis para leste e norte, 29,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2018 às 14:54)

Boas ...já a carregar ,algumas nuvens a crescer...parece estar a passar tudo pela esquerda ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

30,9°C  vento fraco a moderado de NW, com estas nuvens a leste







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

Boas ...mais forte ,aumentou o vento de SWW e quente ,com 34.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

Boas, nuvens já a dissipar, 24,5°C com mínima de 14,2° e máxima de 32,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Boas ...vento ainda quente ,com 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2018 às 21:06)

Boas ...melhor ambiente na rua ...em casa...nem por isso ,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

Boas...ainda alguma brisa a funcionar ,com 23.7ºC...nada mau.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 35.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

Boas, estou a apreciar o céu, boa visibilidade para ir vendo algumas "estrelas cadentes", brisa fresca de 20,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (17 Ago 2018 às 01:10)

Boas.
23.3°C // 40%hr. Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia, nevoeiro a começar a dissipar com 14,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

Boas ...mais um dia a levar com o gajo ,ar  e sol doentio ,com 32.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

Boas, 33,1°C com algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2018 às 16:23)

Boas ...nuvens altas ainda provocar o bafo mais quente ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

Boas ...hoje sem vento ...ainda na máxima força ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2018 às 20:32)

Boas!
De férias por terras transmontanas, mais concretamente em Sta Marta de Penaguião. 
Hoje passei o dia na albufeira de Azibo, Macedo de Cavaleiros. Dia bastante agradável, com algum ventinho a arejar. 
Uma foto de hoje, que paisagem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2018 às 21:40)

Boas ...sem vento temperatura ainda em alta...já começa aberração das noites quentes ,hoje ainda não se pode abrir as janelas ,com 27.3ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2018 às 21:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> De férias por terras transmontanas, mais concretamente em Sta Marta de Penaguião.
> Hoje passei o dia na albufeira de Azibo, Macedo de Cavaleiros. Dia bastante agradável, com algum ventinho a arejar.
> Uma foto de hoje, que paisagem...


Brutal Tiago  Parabéns ,e aproveita as férias no campo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

Boas ...vai lenta a descer ,com 26.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 33.7ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2018 às 23:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> De férias por terras transmontanas, mais concretamente em Sta Marta de Penaguião.
> Hoje passei o dia na albufeira de Azibo, Macedo de Cavaleiros. Dia bastante agradável, com algum ventinho a arejar.
> Uma foto de hoje, que paisagem...


Qualquer semelhança com o Alentejo é pura coincidência... 
Belíssima chapa Tiago!  E o Marão?


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Ago 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia, hoje o céu está limpo, muito sol com 15,2°C.   Máxima de ontem 34,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

20.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2018 às 11:19)

Boas ...mais um dia de sufoco ...nunca mais chove ,farto de aturar este gajo ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Cesar (18 Ago 2018 às 12:16)

Dia de ventania, com a temperatura perto dos 30.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

Boas...não há melhoras para os próximos dias ...nunca mais chove ,sufoco aumentar e sol a ficar doentio ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutal Tiago  Parabéns ,e aproveita as férias no campo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado! Aproveitarei pois!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2018 às 14:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Qualquer semelhança com o Alentejo é pura coincidência...
> Belíssima chapa Tiago!  E o Marão?


Exato! Lembrei-me logo das paisagens Alentejanas. Obrigado! 
Quanto ao meu querido Marão, mais tarde dedicar-me-ei só a ele.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Boas ...perigo anda há solta na rua ...nunca mais chove ,com 33.7ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (18 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Boas. Céu limpo.
27.2°C // 25%hr. Ligeira brisa bastante agradável.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

Boas ...hora perigosa na rua ,com 34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

Boas ...vão ser dias de a perder de vista ,algum vento...mas pouco fresco ,com 28.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

Boas!
O dia já foi mais quentinho e menos ventoso.
Depois de ter ido tomar um banho no rio Varosa, lá subimos à serra das Meadas para ver o pôr do sol, tal como fazemos todos os anos. 
Ficam umas fotos, todas tiradas com o telemóvel:













A noite segue bem amena.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Ago 2018 às 22:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O dia já foi mais quentinho e menos ventoso.
> Depois de ter ido tomar um banho no rio Varosa, lá subimos à serra das Meadas para ver o pôr do sol, tal como fazemos todos os anos.
> Ficam umas fotos, todas tiradas com o telemóvel:
> ...


Lindas!  Saudades desses miradouros, tenho de voltar no outono.  Perfeitos para ver o Marão  E assim sem o fumo pestilento dos incêndios melhor ainda! 
As fotos têm uma qualidade fantástica


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

Boas...temperatura em alta,algum vento de NNE...vai ajudando com algum ar mais fresco,com 27.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2018 às 23:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindas!  Saudades desses miradouros, tenho de voltar no outono.  Perfeitos para ver o Marão  E assim sem o fumo pestilento dos incêndios melhor ainda!
> As fotos têm uma qualidade fantástica


Obrigado!! Dos miradouros mais bonitos de Portugal! 
Voltas no outono e eu volto no inverno para ver o Marão com neve, nunca vi.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia, sol e 22,2°C


----------



## Serrano (19 Ago 2018 às 10:25)

19.5°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã cheia de sol.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2018 às 13:25)

Boas, sol "doentio"  com 33,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

Boas ...mais uma tarde de inferno ...é dia e de noite a ser  com ar quente ,nunca mais chove ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## meko60 (19 Ago 2018 às 15:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mais uma tarde de inferno ...é dia e de noite a ser  com ar quente ,nunca mais chove ,com 34.1ºC .



nunca mais chove? Estamos em Agosto,amigo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Boas, 36,4°C


----------



## Tonton (19 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mais uma tarde de inferno ...é dia e de noite a ser  com ar quente ,nunca mais chove ,com 34.1ºC .





meko60 disse:


> nunca mais chove? Estamos em Agosto,amigo.



Eu bem percebo o que o ALBIMETEO quer dizer, eu também sofro muito com o calor excessivo e, às tantas, só desejamos um pouco de chuva para ver se o ambiente refresca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 15:55)

meko60 disse:


> nunca mais chove? Estamos em Agosto,amigo.


Em qualquer altura do ano...é sempre bom ver chover .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

Boas ...perigo continua há solta na rua ,nem se consegue encarar com o gajo ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## Cesar (19 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Continua calor com menos vento agora.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

Boas. 30.2°C
Não sei onde anda a tal vaga de calor de que tanto falavam... À sombra está-se relativamente bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 35.4ºC...só cheira a exturro lá fora .


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

Boas continua o forno 36,5°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 19:43)

Boas porra...hoje tenho que esperar pela meia noite...para poder regar ,está tudo a meter dó,um bafo que nem se pode ir há rua ,com 34.0ºC e ar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

Boas ....continua ...continua ...continua ,nem uma aragem ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2018 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui ainda 28,0°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Boas ...sufoco e amanhã ainda será pior ...farto deste gajo ,com 30.2ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 21.5ºC / 36.2ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Ago 2018 às 01:38)

Boa noite pessoal,

A reportar do Estreito (Oleiros) para uns dias de férias neste maravilhoso interior  Segundo a estação fidedigna mais próxima a máxima foi de 37.5°, e vento fraco de Este

Neste momento ainda estão  27.2°c , apenas 24% de HR , e uma ventania quente na rua que seca tudo a sua passagem  

Hoje por Dornes 
Mesmo bem ferida! Não deixa de ter uma beleza única




























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2018 às 07:10)

Bom dia 13,9°C, com o céu limpo


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2018 às 11:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A reportar do Estreito (Oleiros) para uns dias de férias neste maravilhoso interior  Segundo a estação fidedigna mais próxima a máxima foi de 37.5°, e vento fraco de Este
> 
> ...


Não conheço, mas já ouvi falar muito bem de Dornes, aproveita as férias amigo. Lindas fotos

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2018 às 12:37)

Boas ...mais um dia doentio ,e não se vê melhoras ,com 32.9ºC...já não se pode por um pé lá fora .


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A reportar do Estreito (Oleiros) para uns dias de férias neste maravilhoso interior  Segundo a estação fidedigna mais próxima a máxima foi de 37.5°, e vento fraco de Este
> 
> ...


Com 37,5ºC quase que podes cozer o barro na rua...  Cá para mim é daí que vem o nome... 
Tive um flashback ao ver as tuas fotos; é que em agosto do ano passado fui eu que andei por Dornes  Lembro-me de na altura ter ficado bastante triste com a paisagem envolvente pois estava muito queimada. E depois quando veio outubro temi o pior... Mas vejo pelas tuas fotos que está ligeiramente melhor do que há um ano, pelo que aparentemente a povoação não terá sofrido muito durante aqueles dias terríveis. O sítio é muito bonito, mas precisa de muito trabalho na envolvente... imagina essas encostas cobertas por bosques autóctones... 
Boas férias Ricardo, aproveitem!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

Dia bastante quente em Viseu. Estou um bocado farta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2018 às 17:24)

Boas ...inferno ainda ,algumas nuvens sem deitar sumo ,nunca mais chove ,com 35.8ºC .


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

Mesmo ao cair do pano, uma célula que faz barulho perto de Idanha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:22)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Mesmo ao cair do pano, uma célula que faz barulho perto de Idanha.


É incrível, eu vejo daqui!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:38)

Agora já não vejo nada...


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

Boas, hoje esteve quente, máxima de 39,2°C, mínima de 13,7°C , por agora 25,1°C, algumas nuvens da parte da tarde que não deram em nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Boas!
Dia bem quente por aqui também. Hoje já se notou alguma instabilidade no horizonte. Vamos ver se ela aparece por cá nos próximos dias.
Hoje foi dia de passear pela serra do Alvão. 
Pela primeira vez fui às Piocas de Cima tomar uma banhoca. Fica uma foto:




Mais tarde, resolvemos ir à aldeia de Lamas d'Olo ver o pôr do sol:




A noite segue amena e vai soprando uma aragem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Boas ...por aqui ainda não se fez de noite ,o bafo ainda continua ...sem aragem e o ar ainda escalda ,com 31.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2018 às 23:59)

Boas ...por aqui...poucas melhorias ,com 29.3ºC e vai correndo  já algum vento.

Dados de hoje 23.8ºC / 36.5ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Ago 2018 às 00:40)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia tórrido por Oleiros (Castelo Branco) 
Máxima de 38°c,  e não mexeu uma palhinha o dia todo! Vento nulo Muitos Cumulus durante a tarde, mas nada de nada! Agora já vai correndo uma brisa  Mas ainda com 27.2°c, e apenas 34% HR.

Mas confirmo um ótimo dia para ir a banhos 

Barragem Santa Luzia
( Pampilhosa da Serra)
























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2018 às 07:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia tórrido por Oleiros (Castelo Branco)
> Máxima de 38°c,  e não mexeu uma palhinha o dia todo! Vento nulo Muitos Cumulus durante a tarde, mas nada de nada! Agora já vai correndo uma brisa  Mas ainda com 27.2°c, e apenas 34% HR.
> ...


Boas fotos, conheço bem, céu limpo e sol no horizonte com 14,7°C.


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 07:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia tórrido por Oleiros (Castelo Branco)
> Máxima de 38°c,  e não mexeu uma palhinha o dia todo! Vento nulo Muitos Cumulus durante a tarde, mas nada de nada! Agora já vai correndo uma brisa  Mas ainda com 27.2°c, e apenas 34% HR.
> ...


Valente, aproveita bem. Com esse calor, só estando dentro dessa piscina  mais uma vez belas fotos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

Já começam a surgir algumas células no interior centro...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já começam a surgir algumas células no interior centro...



Alguma coisa prevista para terras de Viriato?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguma coisa prevista para terras de Viriato?


Até agora tudo abaixo de Viseu...

Edit: Até agora células na Lousã, Oleiros e Vila de Rei...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Ago 2018 às 15:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguma coisa prevista para terras de Viriato?


Cá pra cima só amanhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

Calor e mais calor! 38°c segundo o meu carro em Oleiros
Já ronca para os lados de Proença'a Nova! 

Praia Fluvial Oleiros ‍













Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

Boas.
31.1°C
Nublado por algumas negras 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2018 às 15:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A reportar do Estreito (Oleiros) para uns dias de férias neste maravilhoso interior  Segundo a estação fidedigna mais próxima a máxima foi de 37.5°, e vento fraco de Este
> 
> ...


Boas férias amigo  
Conheço bem essa zona, é muito bonita e sossegada. 
Com esta onda de calor, os dias são bastante quentes nessa região mas geralmente são compensados por noites frescas com temperaturas na ordem dos 12°C/13°C. 
Aproveita estes dias para conhecer as maravilhosas praias desse paraíso


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia bem quente por aqui também. Hoje já se notou alguma instabilidade no horizonte. Vamos ver se ela aparece por cá nos próximos dias.
> Hoje foi dia de passear pela serra do Alvão.
> Pela primeira vez fui às Piocas de Cima tomar uma banhoca. Fica uma foto:
> ...


Fotos espetaculares 
Espero um dia mais tarde vir a conhecer essa região, valerá muito a pena


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Até agora tudo abaixo de Viseu...
> 
> Edit: Até agora células na Lousã, Oleiros e Vila de Rei...





Tiagolco disse:


> Cá pra cima só amanhã.



Muito obrigada!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

RStorm disse:


> Fotos espetaculares
> Espero um dia mais tarde vir a conhecer essa região, valerá muito a pena


Obrigado, a paisagem contribuiu bastante. 
Há tanto para conhecer! Desde praias fluviais e cascatas a miradouros. 
_____
Crescem cumulus por cima do Marão e Alvão. Era bom que isto animasse.


----------



## JCARL (21 Ago 2018 às 17:09)

Já chove em Vila Velha de Ródão


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

Daqui já se vêem bem as células da zona de Pedrogão Grande...


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2018 às 22:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Até agora tudo abaixo de Viseu...
> 
> Edit: Até agora células na Lousã, Oleiros e Vila de Rei...


Boas, foi pouco , não houve grande atividade
Por aqui 24,0°C, máxima de 38,9°C e mínima de 13,2°C.
Alguma instabilidade para leste pelas 19:00 estava assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

Boas...mais um dia ...hoje o dia passado por Coimbra ,posso dizer que tambem estava  pela baixa...onde passei por lá algumas horas,quando saí pelas 19h da zona do fórum,o ambiente já era outro,já corria brisa e 27.5ºC,ouve muita trovoada por aqui hoje,mas seca no meu quintal não choveu nada,hoje mais fresco  a esta hora,com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 24.3ºC / 36.3ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Ago 2018 às 23:23)

Boa noite!
Dia ainda mais quente que ontem! Claro que não pude evitar tomar uma banhoca na praia fluvial mais próxima. 
Esta praia fica bem escondidinha num vale bem encaixado, em Alvações do Corgo. 
Ficam umas fotos:








A noite segue bastante abafada, com alguma aragem mais fresca.
Amanhã parece que vem aí instabilidade e cá estarei eu para tirar umas fotos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Ago 2018 às 23:42)

Boa noite pessoal,

Primeiro que tudo quero agradecer a todos os comentários que tenho recebido em relação as fotos, um muito
obrigado! Por aqui nem sempre é fácil responde! Se ter rede gsm já é difícil, dados móveis naturalmente coisa rara
Mas aqui fica o meu agradecimento a todos , o meu objetivo além de reportar como anda o tempo por aqui, é mostrar uma zona tão rica, e que mesmo depois de tão ferida pêlos incêndios do ano passado, ainda têm tanto para nos dar  Desculpem o off topic! Espero que gostem!

Por Janeiro de Cima/Baixo (Fundão/Pampilhosa)
mais do mesmo, muito calor!Máxima de 38.4°c em Oleiros, e uma trovada que acumulou uns míseros 0.3mm!Felizmente os incêndios provocados pela trovoada seca, foram rapidamente debelados

Tatual: 23.5°c 

Praia Fluvial Janeiro de Baixo

















Janeiro de Cima






Rio Zêzere


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 23:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Primeiro que tudo quero agradecer a todos os comentários que tenho recebido em relação as fotos, um muito
> obrigado! Por aqui nem sempre é fácil responde! Se ter rede gsm já é difícil, dados móveis naturalmente coisa
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 01:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia bem quente por aqui também. Hoje já se notou alguma instabilidade no horizonte. Vamos ver se ela aparece por cá nos próximos dias.
> Hoje foi dia de passear pela serra do Alvão.
> Pela primeira vez fui às Piocas de Cima tomar uma banhoca. Fica uma foto:
> ...


Fizeste o trilho?  É uma zona belíssima e as fotos também! Há dois verões atrás também aí estive, só não fui a banhos... 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia tórrido por Oleiros (Castelo Branco)
> Máxima de 38°c,  e não mexeu uma palhinha o dia todo! Vento nulo Muitos Cumulus durante a tarde, mas nada de nada! Agora já vai correndo uma brisa  Mas ainda com 27.2°c, e apenas 34% HR.
> ...


Belíssimas fotos!  Adoro esta barragem e a paisagem envolvente, e nunca lá fui... Tenho de agendar para breve  Nunca tinha visto uma piscina destas, parece-me uma excelente invenção


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 01:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Calor e mais calor! 38°c segundo o meu carro em Oleiros
> Já ronca para os lados de Proença'a Nova!
> 
> Praia Fluvial Oleiros ‍
> ...


Gosto muito da tua bóia... é aquela do unicórnio, certo? :
Nah... gosto mesmo é dos amieiros que são fantásticos! Belíssima a segunda foto 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Primeiro que tudo quero agradecer a todos os comentários que tenho recebido em relação as fotos, um muito
> obrigado! Por aqui nem sempre é fácil responde! Se ter rede gsm já é difícil, dados móveis naturalmente coisa rara
> ...


Nós é que agradecemos! Eu pelo menos podes ter a certeza!  Conheço mal esta zona de Portugal, deve ser a zona que conheço pior, mas as tuas fotos, como as três acima e especialmente a do meio que é fabulosa, fazem-me ficar com vontade de ir conhecer melhor.  É bom ver que o coração do país não está, ainda, completamente coberto de eucaliptos ou queimado... 

Obrigado! E não precisas de responder, vai mas é colocando mais fotos...


----------



## Bajorious (22 Ago 2018 às 01:55)

Boas.
24.7°C // 37%hr. Cėu limpo. Sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 15,6°C


----------



## RStorm (22 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

Acabaram de me chegar estas imagens do temporal que passou ontem na aldeia dos meus familiares, Bravo (Pedrogão Pequeno).
Danos na agricultura, pontes derrubadas e até moinhos de água destruídos pela força das águas da ribeira, a ausência de vegetação devido aos incêndios também assim ajudou...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

Boa tarde!
Começa a crescer bem por cima da serra das Meadas :


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

Cb imponente a sudeste!


----------



## Cesar (22 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

Pela região de Aguiar da Beira provalmente se aproximam células para a tarde.


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

Epá só espero que não chova para os lados de Tondela.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

Boas, por aqui já se ouve trovões, desculpem a qualidade da foto


----------



## Bajorious (22 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Boas.
Células em toda a Estrela norte, zonas de Manteigas, Guarda, Torre, Gouveia. Vamos ver se chegam aqui.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

Boas ...mais uma noite  e com seguimento para o dia ,pelos céus nuvens médias a provocar ambiente abafado ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 14:49)

Assim do nada surgiu isso. Atenção a quem esteja em praias fluviais, por favor






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Fizeste o trilho?  É uma zona belíssima e as fotos também! Há dois verões atrás também aí estive, só não fui a banhos...


Fiz! Bem puxadote, hein? 
Recomendo uns banhos.  A água estava óptima!
______
A célula a NE de Vila Real está a esticar-se até aqui, portanto o céu está a ficar bastante nublado. O vento aumentou também mas o bafo mantém-se.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:12)

*Chuva torrencial causa derrocadas e queda de árvore na Sertã*
22 ago 2018 13:25

Deslizamentos de terras, a queda de uma árvore e inundações foram alguns dos resultados de uma tempestade que na tarde de terça-feira afetou a Sertã, “sem feridos a registar”, disse à Lusa o vereador da Proteção Civil.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/chuva-torrencial-causa-derrocadas-e-queda-de-arvore-na-serta


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

Daqui vêem-se várias células no interior centro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Eco roxo grande perto da Pampilhosa da Serra...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:35)

Atenção Pampilhosa da Serra, risco de cheias repentinas maximo






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

Há pessoas na água em Pampilhosa da Serra e nao sabem da quantidade de agua que vem aí






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:55)

Mapa das descargas eletricas de agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

Atenção Vila Nova de Paiva, Viseu. Nova celula surgiu e vai produzir muita chuva e trovoada, saiam das praias fluviais o mais rapido possivel





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

Intensificou-se a tempestade, ma situacao neste momento






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

Agora, celulas isoladas de elevada precipitacao






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

Boas ...céu mais aberto e sol doentio ,com 34.4ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Da Sertã, e da Serra do Moradal é isto que se vê para os lados de Viseu, e Serra da Estrela! 

Radar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fotos:












Pela Sertã neste momento, cerca de 37°c ,e vento moderado!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Estou no Hospital de Viseu e com janela ao pé. Tudo tranquilo, por agora. Se ronca, não ouço.


----------



## dahon (22 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estou no Hospital de Viseu e com janela ao pé. Tudo tranquilo, por agora. Se ronca, não ouço.



Já se ouve bem mas ainda está relativamente longe.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

dahon disse:


> Já se ouve bem mas ainda está relativamente longe.



Pois, aqui não dá para ouvir. Vai dando novidades, se puderes.


----------



## dahon (22 Ago 2018 às 17:00)

Já se vê relâmpagos a Este.

É isso e o número de ingnições a aumentar no distrito de Viseu e Guarda.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 17:55)

A celula mais forte de momento no Interior Norte e Centro é a de Belmonte. Pessoal da Covilha conseguem ver alguma coisa?







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 18:26)

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Atualizacao de radar, 5 celulas insanas com muita trovoada e chuva forte






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

Boas ...mais nublado e com 31.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Ago 2018 às 19:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> A celula mais forte de momento no Interior Norte e Centro é a de Belmonte. Pessoal da Covilha conseguem ver alguma coisa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastante escuro para aqueles lados de Belmonte. Ou muito me engano ou vai ser outra vez o Fundão a levar com aquilo. Na Covilhã tudo a seco.

27.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

Boas!
Que monstruosidade de célula a Este! 
Deixo uma foto, tirada em Paredes (Sta Marta de Penaguião):


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Ago 2018 às 20:02)

Por aqui, nada de relevo.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 21:19)

Quem ve trovoada na zona de Torre de Moncorvo???






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2018 às 21:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quem ve trovoada na zona de Torre de Moncorvo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consigo ver bastante bem daqui. É com cada relâmpago intra nuvem!


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2018 às 21:29)

Boas, hoje a máxima foi de 35,1°C e mínima de 14,3°C, por agora 24,6°C sem vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

Hoje prometeu e prometeu e prometeu...mas ficou tudo a leste e sudeste. 
Já deu para limpar a vista:




E o pôr do sol:




Agora estou na varanda a ver os relâmpagos das células à volta de Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

Boas ....a noite ainda vai abafada...sem vento ,nuvens altas ,com 27.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 21:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fiz! Bem puxadote, hein?
> Recomendo uns banhos.  A água estava óptima!
> ______
> A célula a NE de Vila Real está a esticar-se até aqui, portanto o céu está a ficar bastante nublado. O vento aumentou também mas o bafo mantém-se.


Ora pois claro que sim, fui logo no ano em que foi inaugurado! Tinha que o "estrear"...  É puxadote... confirmo! 
Estava cheio de gente quando lá passei, se estivesse mais calminho tinha ido, estava um calorão naquele dia! Quando cheguei cá a baixo um residente muito simpático ofereceu-me uma cervejinha bem gelada!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Que monstruosidade de célula a Este!
> Deixo uma foto, tirada em Paredes (Sta Marta de Penaguião):


Fantástica!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

*SERTÃ/BRAVO – Trovoada causa destruição na aldeia*





http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...rta-bravo-trovoada-causa-destruicao-na-aldeia


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Ago 2018 às 00:51)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Olha eu tenho passado pêlos pingos da chuva, e só ouço os trovões no " quintal" do vizinho! Mais tarde passo por aqui, ou acolá e já está tudo molhado, ai desliga.se o AC do carro, abra.se as janelas do mesmo, e sente.se o cheirinho a terra molhada  O calor esse, é que não me larga! Mais um máxima a rondar os 37°c , e neste momento sigo com 23°c pêlo Estreito (Oleiros) , o vento hoje já foi uma constante a partir da tarde, ao contrário dos últimos dias! 

Hoje ao final do dia pelo miradouro do Mosqueiro (Orvalho) 670mt


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Ago 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia, sol a aparecer com 14,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2018 às 09:41)

Boas ...sempre a bombar ...pela noite e com seguimento durante o dia ,já vai nos 27.2ºC ...a casa está um forno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

Boas ...sol maluco  e o forno ligado ,com 32.0ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Proença'a Nova o calor já vai apertando! Temperatura atual de 34°c e vento nulo!

Praia Fluvial da Cerejeira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Boas ...forno ligado e sem ventilação ,com 35.2ºC e algumas nuvens de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

Boas ...inferno lá fora ,alguns castelos...tudo a marchar para Espanha ,com 36.0ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

Trovoada nos arredores de Idanha-a-Nova
Agora mesmo





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (23 Ago 2018 às 19:15)

Junto á fronteira via se as trovoadas que estão no país vizinho.


----------



## windchill (23 Ago 2018 às 20:51)

Amigos, criei um tópico com alguns dos meus registos da trovoada que apanhei ontem (dia 22) em Cidadelhe, perto de Pinhel.
Quem quiser dar uma espreitadela, aqui vai o link 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2018-08-22-trovoada-em-cidadelhe-pinhel.9810/"]2018.08.22 - Trovoada em Cidadelhe (Pinhel)[/URL]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2018 às 21:02)

Boas...hoje alguma brisa,já vai arejando a casa ,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite! 
O dia foi quentinho mas o vento soprou bem de Oeste.
Depois de um mergulho pelo Douro resolvemos subir a serra das Meadas novamente. Hoje havia bastante névoa, o que proporcionou um pôr do sol bastante misterioso. Ficam umas fotos:












A noite segue abafada.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Ago 2018 às 01:00)

Boas.
25.0°C // 25%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia, nevoeiro já a levantar com 13,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Boas ...mais um dia de  e tarde de inferno ...nunca mais chove ,madrugada e continua com algum vento de NNE ,com 27.4ºC...vai lançada .

Dados de ontem 22.4ºC / 36.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2018 às 13:10)

Boas ...está a entrar na hora perigosa ,sol maluco ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2018 às 14:19)

Boas ...mais ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Apesar do sol e calor, ainda deu para observar algumas aves esta manhã no Azibo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 36.1ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

Hoje não é que estivesse muito calor, mas notava o ar muito seco (cortesia da minha rinossinusite). Quando vim à estação o valor da HR estava indisponível e pensei que metade do sensor se tivesse avariado. Só então me lembrei que esta minha velhota só mede até 10%HR

A humidade esteve abaixo deste valor entre as 14h30 (medição anterior de 11%) e as 17h20 (medição seguinte de 10%). Não me recordo de nos últimos anos ter visto isto, mais alguém detetou valores assim tão baixos?


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Boas, 30,1°C e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2018 às 20:41)

Boas...algum vento mas pouco fresco ,temperatura ainda em alta,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

Boas...algum vento de NNW e ainda com 27.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 23.4ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## Cesar (24 Ago 2018 às 23:58)

O dia foi de sol algum calor, e nuvens altas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia, ontem máxima de 36,0°C e hoje mínima de 8,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2018 às 10:28)

Boas ...já em marcha ....mais um dia de inferno ...nunca mais chove ,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Ago 2018 às 10:53)

20°C no Sarzedo, com um ambiente algo fresco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Boas, ambiente doentio com 30,7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Boas ...mau tempo continua ...não se vê melhoras ,com 33.2ºC e sol doente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

Boas ...carrega ...nunca mais chove ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2018 às 17:40)

Boas, ainda nos 30,3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2018 às 18:53)

Boas ...ainda faz ,sem aragem ,com 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

Boas temperatura ainda em alta,com 30.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

Boas...ainda muito ar quente ,com 26.9ºC e pouco vento .

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 34.6ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (25 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

Boas.
24.3°C // 28%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

Boas, mais fresco com 17,2°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2018 às 00:17)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Hoje já andei pela Serra do Açor, uma serra ferida, mas sempre deslumbrante! Desculpem, mas por respeito só  vou mostar as partes da mesma sem feridas! 

Hoje tive inversão térmica valente pelo Piódão! Mínima  com cerca de 12°c, e a máxima chegou mais ou menos ao 32°c! Amanhã vai aquecer maisO vento soprou moderado durante a tarde predominante de SW ! 

Amanhã deixo aqui mais uns registos do nosso belíssimo interior 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 08:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Hoje já andei pela Serra do Açor, uma serra ferida, mas sempre deslumbrante! Desculpem, mas por respeito só  vou mostar as partes da mesma sem feridas!
> 
> ...


Bom dia, podias ter passado por aqui e bebias um copo , um abraço.
O dia nasce com o céu limpo e por agora 11,9°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Está um lindo dia de sol ️, mas ainda fresquinho! 18°c pelo meu carro!Tal como combinado aqui fica mais uns registos, espero que gostem 

Serra do Açor 
















Piódão ao anoitecer 






Praia Fluvial Foz D'Égua


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, podias ter passado por aqui e bebias um copo , um abraço.
> O dia nasce com o céu limpo e por agora 11,9°C.


Obrigado, se ainda passar ai perto , eu aviso 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (26 Ago 2018 às 10:27)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 20.5°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 10:30)

Boas, por aqui já nos 26,,0°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 11:35)

Boas, 28,0°C


----------



## remember (26 Ago 2018 às 12:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Está um lindo dia de sol ️, mas ainda fresquinho! 18°c pelo meu carro!Tal como combinado aqui fica mais uns registos, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Epa foste à foz d'égua, aproveita porque isso é lindíssimo  já não vou aí há algum tempo, infelizmente...

Vê se passas na de Avô, que também vale muito a pena, aproveita!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

Boas, 32,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2018 às 16:11)

Boas ...chega a tarde ...chega o inferno ,com 34.8ºC e sol maluco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2018 às 17:40)

Boas ...continua forte ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

Boas, temperatura a descer devagar, 32,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2018 às 18:43)

Boas...hora ainda perigosa ,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

remember disse:


> Epa foste à foz d'égua, aproveita porque isso é lindíssimo  já não vou aí há algum tempo, infelizmente...
> 
> Vê se passas na de Avô, que também vale muito a pena, aproveita!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Muito bom my friend  , já não vinha cá à cinco anos! E como quase por milagre esta zona escapou ao flagelo dos incêndios do ano passado, voltei cá antes que seja tarde!  Hoje tirei o dia só para o Piòdão 

A máxima rondou os 34°c e o vento foi praticamente nulo! Nada que os 14°c da água da  ribeira do mesmo não ajude a refrescar  Neste momento sigo com 29°c e vento moderado!

Praia Fluvial do Piòdão




















Aldeia do Piòdão


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 19:20)

Boas, por agora 29,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2018 às 20:51)

Agora sim uns agradáveis 24,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2018 às 21:38)

Boas...ainda em alta ,com 27.6ºC .


----------



## Cesar (26 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

Hoje o dia foi de calor, com vento algo moderado, ainda surgiram minusculas nuvens deixando antever a possibilidade de instabilidade amanha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Boas ...ainda em alta ,com 26.5ºC e algum vento pouco fresco de NWN .

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2018 às 23:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> O dia foi quentinho mas o vento soprou bem de Oeste.
> Depois de um mergulho pelo Douro resolvemos subir a serra das Meadas novamente. Hoje havia bastante névoa, o que proporcionou um pôr do sol bastante misterioso. Ficam umas fotos:
> 
> ...


Misterioso e absolutamente esplendoroso!  Lindas


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2018 às 23:14)

Dan disse:


> Apesar do sol e calor, ainda deu para observar algumas aves esta manhã no Azibo.


É um belíssimo oásis  Essa última com as amoras... o ano passado estavam todas secas, nem uma boa se via. Bendita chuvinha a deste ano. Na quinta-feira enchi a barriga delas na Serra de Aire...  Docinhas e tão boas 

Bonitas fotos, Dan


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2018 às 23:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Olha eu tenho passado pêlos pingos da chuva, e só ouço os trovões no " quintal" do vizinho! Mais tarde passo por aqui, ou acolá e já está tudo molhado, ai desliga.se o AC do carro, abra.se as janelas do mesmo, e sente.se o cheirinho a terra molhada  O calor esse, é que não me larga! Mais um máxima a rondar os 37°c , e neste momento sigo com 23°c pêlo Estreito (Oleiros) , o vento hoje já foi uma constante a partir da tarde, ao contrário dos últimos dias!
> 
> Hoje ao final do dia pelo miradouro do Mosqueiro (Orvalho) 670mt


Belíssimo miradouro!  Estou a tirar notas...  (e a tentar ignorar o mar de eucaliptos...)



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Por Proença'a Nova o calor já vai apertando! Temperatura atual de 34°c e vento nulo!
> 
> ...


Estas viçosas galerias ripícolas dão-me uma réstia de esperança em como nem tudo está perdido para estes lados...



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> Está um lindo dia de sol ️, mas ainda fresquinho! 18°c pelo meu carro!Tal como combinado aqui fica mais uns registos, espero que gostem
> 
> Serra do Açor


Disto gosto!  Não gosto é do resto que não nos estás a mostrar...



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito bom my friend  , já não vinha cá à cinco anos! E como quase por milagre esta zona escapou ao flagelo dos incêndios do ano passado, voltei cá antes que seja tarde!  Hoje tirei o dia só para o Piòdão
> 
> A máxima rondou os 34°c e o vento foi praticamente nulo! Nada que os 14°c da água da  ribeira do mesmo não ajude a refrescar  Neste momento sigo com 29°c e vento moderado!


De facto quem vê as tuas fotos, escolhidas e dedo certamente, não imagina o que se passou por aí há menos de um ano. E a marca destrutiva que deixou na paisagem e nas vidas de tanta gente... Mas alegra-me ver que pelo menos o Piódão e a Foz d'Égua escaparam, como muito bem dizes, milagrosamente!

Um belo passeio que estás a fazer. Obrigado pelas fotos Ricardo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2018 às 01:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimo miradouro!  Estou a tirar notas...  (e a tentar ignorar o mar de eucaliptos...)
> 
> 
> Estas viçosas galerias ripícolas dão-me uma réstia de esperança em como nem tudo está perdido para estes lados...
> ...


Obrigado Joãozito! É verdade, sabes tão bem quanto eu , o que esta por tras de mim no momento do registo, e que a objetiva só não capta com grande esforço meu, mas o objectivo destas fotos é também isso mesmo, mostrar que no meio disto tudo ainda existe "oásis" intactos , para quem estiver interessado, e enquanto assim o estão!  Agora aquilo que os meus olhos já viram, e as histórias que já ouvi de quem viveu este drama na pele , é muito maior do que estava a espera de encontrar! E pior, vou daqui com uma certeza que muito mais rápido do que imaginamos uma tragédia idêntica, ou maior irá acontecer certamente! 

Estou a tentar ganhar coragem para ir ao lado Oeste da serra, e ver o que restou da mata da Margaraça! Se vier a acontecer, e se achar conveniente farei alguns registos! 

Desculpem o off topic! 
A noite já segue fresquinha, talvez 17°c,  mas a aldeia estava um miminho à hora de jantar  


Aldeia de Piòdão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Ago 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia, fresquinho, mas agora já com 17,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

Boas, céu muito nublado por aqui.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

Boa tarde! 
O céu nublado por nuvens altas e o tempo muitíssimo abafado indicam que vem aí instabilidade...
O vento fraco não ajuda em nada. 
Consigo ver cortinas de virga para os lados da serra das Meadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Boas ...hoje um dia diferente,com céu limpo logo pela manhã...com o sol já forte ,a meio da manhã ficou nublado e abrandou ,nada de ,de momento o sol vai chegando e já a carregar ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Boas.
28.8°C // 20%hr
Nublado, com a chuva a chegar de Sul

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

Boas...a passar pelos lados ,fiquei pelo meio ,com 31.9ºC...não tarda nada que fica limpo o céu .


----------



## Bajorious (27 Ago 2018 às 16:14)

Curioso.. o radar mostra eco amarelo bem em cima da Covilhã e arredores e nem uma pinga cai eheheh

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (27 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Já troveja e chove por aqui.
Edit Foi de pouca duração.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

Boas!
Céu tempestuoso por Vila Real:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

Trovoada fraquita por aqui mas deu para ouvir este som maravilhoso durante dois ou três minutos.


----------



## dahon (27 Ago 2018 às 19:30)

SW neste momento.
Relâmpagos, só intra-nuvem.


----------



## huguh (27 Ago 2018 às 19:54)

já chove por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

Chove bem por Vila Real. 
Já ia uma trovoadazita.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 20:11)

Raios intra-nuvens e uma bela cortina de chuva são visíveis por trás da serra das Meadas. 
Estou na IP4 e chove bem.


----------



## huguh (27 Ago 2018 às 20:18)

trovoada ao longe ... parece que é para sul


----------



## huguh (27 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

bem mais perto agora! parece que ela vem aí


----------



## huguh (27 Ago 2018 às 20:45)

já passou, alguns bons trovões e chuva 
tudo calmo de novo


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 21:13)

huguh disse:


> já passou, alguns bons trovões e chuva
> tudo calmo de novo


Foi brutal! Parámos o carro de propósito para acompanhar a célula. 
Perdi a conta do número de raios e respetivos trovões. Um deles:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

Boas ...a bafo continua ,ainda com 29.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

Boas, hoje tivemos um vendaval pelas 15:30 com várias colunas de pó, apenas pingou, o evento passou mais a oeste. De momento 21°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 22:25)

Trovoada novamente a poucos quilómetros daqui. 
Que belo dia!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2018 às 22:27)

Boas ...ainda em alta ,com 28.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.3ºC / 32.9ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 22:47)

Esta última célula começou a crescer por cima da serra das Meadas e chegou cá já com trovoada. Isto tudo em muito pouco tempo. Fica um gif de um dos raios:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Boa noite pessoal,

Último dia pêlo interior, hoje já de volta a casa! Parti da mesma forma que cheguei, com muito calor! Máxima  aproximada de 30°c , mas uma sensação térmica maior pela elevada HR  Chuva nem vê-la, apenas uns trovões ao longe , e umas pingas grossas para sujar o carro! Na despedida ainda deu para dar um mergulho no Rio Alva , e levo um coração cheio de muita coisa  boa  Mais tarde na zona de Coimbra já apanhei um aguaceiro forte, o único até chegar a casa! Fiz uns registos na sobrevivente Mata da Margaraça, amanhã partilho por aqui com mais calma 

Praia Fluvial do Caneiro ( Côja)












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 23:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Último dia pêlo interior, hoje já de volta a casa! Parti da mesma forma que cheguei, com muito calor! Máxima  aproximada de 30°c , mas uma sensação térmica maior pela elevada HR  Chuva nem vê-la, apenas uns trovões ao longe , e umas pingas grossas para sujar o carro! Na despedida ainda deu para dar um mergulho no Rio Alva , e levo um coração cheio de de muita coisa  boa  Fiz uns registos na sobrevivente Mata da Margaraça, amanhã partilho por aqui com mais calma
> 
> ...


Sejam bem regressados então  Aposto que o bichano estava com saudades 
E venham de lá essas fotos da Margaraça... já me estou a preparar psicologicamente...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

Mais algumas fotos de hoje, em Vila Real, tiradas com o telemóvel.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Sejam bem regressados então  Aposto que o bichano estava com saudades
> E venham de lá essas fotos da Margaraça... já me estou a preparar psicologicamente...


Obrigado my friend, estava ele, e nós  Mas ele com os Avós fica sempre bem
 Arrisco a dizer que 50% da mata está praticamente intacta  O resto ainda não consigo falar disso, tal a sua dimensão! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado my friend, estava ele, e nós  Mas ele com os Avós fica sempre bem
> Arrisco a dizer que 50% da mata está praticamente intacta  O resto ainda não consigo falar disso, tal a sua dimensão!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois... deixa lá, eu ainda não arranjei coragem de ir à Mata da Penoita, no Caramulo, é que essa ardeu a 100%... já vi umas fotos da regeneração do carvalhal, mas tinha tanto mais que carvalhal, e esse tanto não regenera...  Lá para setembro/outubro talvez lá vá.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 23:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mais algumas fotos de hoje, em Vila Real, tiradas com o telemóvel.


Belíssimas, a primeira especialmente!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 00:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas, a primeira especialmente!


Obrigado! 
Era bom que isto animasse durante a madrugada.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 01:00)

Trovoada novamente, a norte! Chove moderado com pingas bem grossas. As células crescem do nada...


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2018 às 01:39)

vários trovões seguidos ao longe na ultima hora, dá para ver os flashes a norte
vai chuviscando às vezes


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2018 às 02:08)




----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Ago 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia, 17,3°C com muito nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (28 Ago 2018 às 08:06)

Bom dia, por aqui o céu esta limpinho e sem vento, a temperatura ronda os 20ºC. Ontem apenas tivemos umas pingas pelas 15h com céu muito nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 12:51)

Boa tarde!
O início desta madrugada foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros e alguma trovoada para lá da serra do Marão. Vi raios lindos mas a frequência era muito baixa e portanto só consegui apanhar este clarãozeco: 





Mas foi bom para matar saudades. 
O dia segue bem fresco e vai soprando uma aragem. O céu está limpinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 15:26)

Foto espetacular de Manuel Ferreira, tirada na serra da Estrela em direção a Viseu :


----------



## Tonton (28 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foto espetacular de Manuel Ferreira, tirada na serra da Estrela em direção a Viseu :



Exposições múltiplas, é o que me parece...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

Tonton disse:


> Exposições múltiplas, é o que me parece...


Sim, e muita paciência também. 
_____
Ventania descomunal por aqui. 
Vai aparecendo nebulosidade convectiva a Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

Boas ...finalmente...uma noite mais fresca e o dia igualmente ,algum descanso por algumas horas ,com 29.0ºC e uma ligeira brisa .


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

Amigos, abri um tópico com as fotos que tirei na Serra de Montemuro.
Quem quiser dar uma espreitadela..... be my guest! 

2018.08.27 & 28 - Trovoada na Serra de Montemuro (Resende)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foto espetacular de Manuel Ferreira, tirada na serra da Estrela em direção a Viseu :





Tonton disse:


> Exposições múltiplas, é o que me parece...



Obviamente não deixando de ser espectacular, é uma junção de frames obtidas durante 1 hora.

*Publicação original:*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2018 às 18:31)

Boas...dia de sossego ,é pena é não ter continuidade ,com 26.1ºC e alguma brisa .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

Está fresco em Viseu. Sim, é algo digno de nota, para mal dos meus pecados.


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Está fresco em Viseu. Sim, é algo digno de nota, para mal dos meus pecados.


*
20.5ºC* e um vento fresquinho, que maravilha!!!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2018 às 19:07)

Nickname disse:


> *20.5ºC* e um vento fresquinho, que maravilha!!!!



Tudo aberto em casa para refrescar. Vivo no último andar. A vantagem é que tenho vistas fantásticas. A casa tem uma luz fantástica. Não tenho janelas, apenas varandas. Mas é quente. Só hoje é que tive dentro de casa temperaturas a rondar os 25 graus. Tem estado quase sempre pelos 27 e até acima. Que alívio!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

Boas!
O dia de hoje foi bem ventoso e fresco. Um casaquinho já fez falta. 
Hoje foi dia de ir a Lamego. Ao longe viam-se alguns cumulus congestus a desenvolverem-se:





A oeste, as Meadas a imitar a serra de Sintra, com um belo capacete. (Perdoem-me o dedo à frente da lente)  












A noite continua muito fresca e ventosa. Impossível estar de t-shirt e calções.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Ago 2018 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui nevoeiro todo o dia, soube bem, caíram uns pingos, nada por aí além, 19,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2018 às 21:10)

Boas...fimalmente uma boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 20.6ºC e brisa a correr.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

Boas.
23.1°C // 46%hr. Mais fresco mas não muito diferente dos últimos dias por aqui.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Boas...boa brisa ,casa mais fresca ,com 19.2ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Bajorious (29 Ago 2018 às 01:24)

19.6°C // 58%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia, continua o nevoeiro com 17,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2018 às 09:14)

Bons dias ...esta  noite refrescou pela casa ,finalmente uma temperatura de jeito ,com 20.6ºC...muito bom .

Dados de ontem 18.4ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Boas ...temperatura vai subindo,com 27.7ºC e o vento já mais fraco.


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2018 às 15:19)

Lamego 
Céu limpo 
26°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2018 às 16:41)

Boas ...mais quente e vento fraco,com 31.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta ,com 28.1ºC e alguma brisa...ar ainda quente de NW .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

Boas ...agora sim...já dá para refrescar a casa ,com 24.8ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Boas, fresco com 19,4°C, céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

Boas...mais fresco e alguma brisa,com 22.7ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Ago 2018 às 00:13)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tal como prometido, aqui vai os registos fotográficos que fiz da "resistente" Mata da Margaraça no dia 27 (Segunda-Feira) , quase um ano depois do incêndio que atingiu a mesma, arrisco a dizer que o seu núcleo central praticamente não foi afectado, a sua visita contínua por isso a valer momentos de beleza única!  Espero que gostem, e que as minhas fotos ajudem a fazê-los visitar esta zona do país que bem precisa 

*Mata da Margaraça*































*
Fraga da Pena
*


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Ago 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, sol no horizonte e sem nuvens, 12,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Boas ...turra  está de volta ,mais 4/5 dias que vai ser a doer ,com 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2018 às 17:39)

Boas ...ainda na hora perigosa ,com 34.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2018 às 19:38)

Boas ...mais uma tarde ,vento aumentar de NW...mas ainda quente,parece que vai ajundando a descer a temperatura ,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Ago 2018 às 21:27)

Boas, algumas nuvens altas e 22,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

Pela gralheira 16°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2018 às 21:48)

Boas ...alguma brisa...ainda com 27.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Tal como prometido, aqui vai os registos fotográficos que fiz da "resistente" Mata da Margaraça no dia 27 (Segunda-Feira) , quase um ano depois do incêndio que atingiu a mesma, arrisco a dizer que o seu núcleo central praticamente não foi afectado, a sua visita contínua por isso a valer momentos de beleza única! Espero que gostem, e que as minhas fotos ajudem a fazê-los visitar esta zona do país que bem precisa
> 
> ...


Aquela segunda foto diz tudo...  Mas sim, as restantes escondem bem a envolvente... Apesar de tudo, podia ter sido pior...
Fiquei foi agradavelmente surpreendido com a Fraga da Pena, pois pelo que tinha lido supostamente tinha ardido. Vejo pelas tuas fotos que não  A não ser que tenha sido a parte de cima a arder e não a de baixo que mostras nas fotos.

Obrigado  Voltarei claro


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Ago 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 13,5°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Aquela segunda foto diz tudo..Mas sim, as restantes escondem bem a envolvente... Apesar de tudo, podia ter sido pior...
> Fiquei foi agradavelmente surpreendido com a Fraga da Pena, pois pelo que tinha lido supostamente tinha ardido. Vejo pelas tuas fotos que não A não ser que tenha sido a parte de cima a arder e não a de baixo que mostras nas fotos.
> 
> Obrigado  Voltarei claro



A única parte que o fogo não chegou mesmo a entrar foi a parte central da Margaraça, tudo o resto tem vestígios do mesmo , mas a recuperar bem!  De resto,tudo a sua volta ardeu por completo  Ainda vi algumas casas ardidas em Pardieiros e Benfeita , o que é lamentável passado quase um ano, tal como a sinalização queimada já deveria ter sido substituída   A parte de cima da Fraga, também foi atingida ,mas não consegui lá chegar porque está interdita a passagem! Nada de agradecimentos, eu sei que tu voltarás  Espero que mais gente também o faça!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

Boas ...hoje está perigoso lá fora ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2018 às 17:56)

Boas ...na hora perigosa ainda ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

Boas ...continua perigoso ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Ago 2018 às 21:06)

Boas, hoje foi um dia tórrido com máxima de 38,4°C e mínima de 13,0°C, atual nos 26,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

Boas ...bafo continua ,algum vento quente e ainda com 30.6ºC ,tudo fechado e AC ligado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Boas ...em alta ,com 29.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 24.0ºC / 36.5ºC .

De chuva este mês 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia,14,4°C  e Sol

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (1 Set 2018 às 14:50)

Desculpem pelo atraso…

Partilho convosco algumas fotografias que registei próximo de Valpaços, Vila Real, no passado dia 28 de Agosto e noite sucessiva.

17:19






20:13





03:31





03:36


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 22:47)

Paelagius disse:


> Desculpem pelo atraso…
> 
> Partilho convosco algumas fotografias que registei próximo de Valpaços, Vila Real, no passado dia 28 de Agosto e noite sucessiva.
> 
> ...


Tiveste que ir para Valpaços para apanhar algo de jeito, que isto aqui na vizinhança não está mesmo com nada...   Belíssimas as duas últimas


----------

